# bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung



## domiwretchd (28. Oktober 2016)

*bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Hey Leute habe 3 fragen und bin neu in diesem Forum daher bitte ich um Nachsicht*

Ich habe mir so eben das Gehäuse corsair Spec alpha und die kompakt flüssigkeitskühlung corsair h80i v2 bestellt Infos zum rig gekühlt wird ein i5 4690 Stock weder oc noch sonst was das mainboard ist das asrock fatality h97 killer und vll. Noch wichtig netzteil bequiet dark power pro11 650w ihr denkt euch jetzt bestimmt für was braucht der jetzt ne Wasserkühlung stimmt auch der kauf erfolgte nur weil ich keine optisch Guten luftkühler gefunden habe da ich hohen RAM habe und 4 Module gestaltet sich das schwieriger als gedacht xD daher Wasser nun zu den eig. Fragen 1 frage den Radiator verbaue ich am besten im Heck oder ? so das er die luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert mit den Flüssigkeits Schläuchen unten so stehts in der Anleitung corsair empfiehlt es so ?

2frage ich habe mir die cooler Master Master Gel wärmeleitPaste dazu bestellt soll ich die auf die CPU klatschen oder die an der pumpe dran lassen?

Und 3 und wichtigste Frage die Wasserkühlung stecke ich wie genau an und was muss ich beachten auf mein Mainboard ist leider kein pump Fan oder wie der heißt nur CPU Fan und ich habe gelessen in der Regel geht das auch aber man muss im BIOS die lüftersteuerung deaktivieren und den CPU Lüfter auf volle Leistung... habe aber auch was gelesen vonwegen direkt ans Netzteil anstecken nun bitte ich jemanden mit wirklicher Kenntnis mir da evtl weiter zu helfen


Danke euch im schonmal


----------



## claster17 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*



domiwretchd schrieb:


> den Radiator verbaue ich am besten im Heck oder ? so das er die luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert mit den Flüssigkeits Schläuchen unten



Das mit den Schläuchen unten kann man leicht damit erklären, dass eventuelle Luft im Kreislauf sich oben sammelt und somit nicht von der Pumpe angesaugt wird.



domiwretchd schrieb:


> ich habe mir die cooler Master Master Gel wärmeleitPaste dazu bestellt soll ich die auf die CPU klatschen oder die an der pumpe dran lassen?



Du kannst die bereits aufgetragene Paste verwenden. Die CoolerMaster WLP also nur, wenn du den Kühler abnimmst und es sowieso neu auftragen musst.


----------



## immortuos (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Bezüglich Frage 1: Ich würde Radiatoren immer so verbauen, dass sie kalte Luft ins Gehäuse ziehen, je mehr Abwärme durch deine Grafikkarte im Gehäuse verteilt wird, desto größer werden die Vorteile einer solchen Montage


----------



## Körschgen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Punkt und Komma darfst du trotzdem verwenden...


----------



## domiwretchd (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Und du darfst auch gerne deine unnützen kommentare für dich behalten die mir schlussendlich eh nicht weitergeholfen haben 

Geschrieben wurde der text um 4:40 arbeiten ! denke ich...hoffe ich zumindest ist dir ein begriff evtl. Verstehst du auch das ich vom handy schreibe haha und mir das zu blöd ist


----------



## Scubaman (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Wenn Dir geholfen werden soll, muss es auch lesbar sein (Sender-Empfänger Prinzip). Niemand hat Lust seine Zeit mit dem Aufdröseln von Satztrümmern zu verbringen. Wir machen das hier auch nur in unserer Freizeit und unentgeltlich. Egal welche Uhrzeit.

Die Pumpe kannst Du an den CPU_Fan anschliessen, dann muss aber vermutlich die temperaturgesteuerte Regelung abgeschaltet werden und die Leistung auf maximal gesetzt werden.

An das Netzteil anstecken geht auch. Dann braucht man aber einen Adapter (liegt vielleicht schon dabei?).

Ich würde CPU_Fan bevorzugen, da man so die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der Pumpe auslesen kann.


----------



## domiwretchd (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Wie würde den der adapter aussehen und danke für die antwort


----------



## Scubaman (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

fan adapter 3 pin netzteil - Google-Suche


----------



## domiwretchd (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Sehr gut danke dir... noch eine frage hätte ich seid mich dann los xD wo stecke ich den strom anschluss an ich habe am mainboard 1x pwm  fan 3pin  1mal cpu fan 3pin und einmal cpufan 4 pin ?


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*



domiwretchd schrieb:


> Sehr gut danke dir... noch eine frage hätte ich seid mich dann los xD wo stecke ich den strom anschluss an ich habe am mainboard 1x pwm  fan 3pin  1mal cpu fan 3pin und einmal cpufan 4 pin ?


2* CPU Fan? Dann die Lüfter an 4 Pin und Pumpe an 3 Pin

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## domiwretchd (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Verstehe dich gerade nicht so ganz 2* CPU Fan?  Was meinst du damit genau ? Du sagst die pumpe an 3pin ja aber welchen habe 3 pin cpu fan und 3 pin pwm fan und soweit ich weis hat der 3 pin cpu fan keine 12v schiene und ich dachte die pumpeneinheit muss immer mit 12 v laufen ?


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ja mach ich.
Du hast CPU Fan 1als PWM, da kommen die Lüfter ran = PWM Regelung der Lüfter.

An CPU Fan 2 kommt die Pumpe, das ist ein 3Pin Anschluss = 12V Gleichspannung. Du musst nur im BIOS die Anschlüsse einstellen. Das heißt CPU 1 auf die gewünschte Regelung und CPU 2 am besten 12V einstellen oder deaktivieren. Probiere das mal im BIOS aus.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McZonk (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: bräuchte bitte hilfe es geht um keine custom wasserkühlung sondern um eine kompaktwasserkühlung*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Punkt und Komma darfst du trotzdem verwenden...



Wenn wir gerade beim Mosern sind noch eine kleine modeative Anmerkung an den TE: Dazu bitte einfach das richtige Unterforum wählen - ich habe den Thread nun in "geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" verschoben. Beim nächsten Mal bitte drauf achten.


----------

